# what do you shoot



## run'ngun (Dec 31, 2005)

What bow do you shoot and do you like it because i have never been bowhunting and I want to start I just have to buy a bow.




Thanks


----------



## younghoytlover (Dec 5, 2005)

How old are you? do you know what you can draw? the rintec from hoyt might be good for your first bow. Right now im using a browning micro midas 2 and it sucks i hate it but this summer im buying a hoyt so if i were you look at hoyt models.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

I shoot a Mathews LX and love it to death. Of course I also shoot a homemade longbow and love it too haha. I dont really reccomend it for a beginner but its a great bow and I love it to death.


----------



## huntingislife (May 12, 2005)

I shoot a hoyt vipertec. But you need to go out and shoot different bows before you just go off and buy one that looks cool. Its all about how it feels and how it shoots for you.


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

*Mathews*

I shoot a Mathews Switchback XT it's the smoothest drawing and shooting bow on the market also the Hoyt Trykon but I recomend anything thats Mathews like an MQ1 or a Featherlight model if your looking at lowered priced bows but dont buy a PSE P- Pull S- Shoot E- Explode


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Haha dont forget P-eices S-cattered E-verywhere . lol I had one and it came close to ending in a lawsuit. We found a crack in the limb and the next time we put it in the press It exploded Id never seen a bow in so many peices in my life if that thing had blown up with me shooting it ida been in some serious trouble expecially only being 12. My grandfather wrote them a "NICE" letter If you know what I mean. They even withdrew the bow from the package they had at walmart after mine blewup and otherones were reported to explode.


----------



## Tyler88 (Mar 9, 2003)

dogdrivers.net said:


> Haha dont forget P-eices S-cattered E-verywhere . lol I had one and it came close to ending in a lawsuit. We found a crack in the limb and the next time we put it in the press It exploded Id never seen a bow in so many peices in my life if that thing had blown up with me shooting it ida been in some serious trouble expecially only being 12. My grandfather wrote them a "NICE" letter If you know what I mean. They even withdrew the bow from the package they had at walmart after mine blewup and otherones were reported to explode.


Hey man its Pull Shoot Explode   :tongue:


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

in sig


----------



## Youngarcher323 (Jan 2, 2006)

yeah dependin on how old u are i think a swichtback might be the best


----------



## andrew5587 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Alpine*

I shoot an alpine impact x-treme:teeth: :thumbs_up


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

I like Hoyt, but if its your first bow you may not want to spend that kind of money. It depends on how old you are and how big you are. Im not sure about Hoyts youth bows. Make sure you get a bow that you can shoot for awhile withoug becoming tired and that is confortable for you to shoot.


----------



## hca1290 (Jul 17, 2005)

as of the moment i shoot a HCA TSSR (hunting) and HCA Ulrta Force (tournament) but am selling both and am going to get either a Hoyt trykon or matthews switchback xl?????? the key factor is money!


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

I shoot a Mathews Switchback and love it. I dont know if I would reccomend it for a beginner bow, but its an awesome bow!


----------



## TWM (Mar 13, 2005)

in sig, how much money do you want to spend?


----------



## run'ngun (Dec 31, 2005)

With my bow I want to spend about less than $400


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

*im shooting a...*

browning f5 tornado and its a good bow


----------



## TxBowhunter101 (Jan 4, 2006)

I shoot a bowtech and love it. If I were to switch bows I would probably go with a newer model bowtech or a mathews.

there Is a lot to take into consideration when you get a bow. Ask your local archery shop pro about all the technical variables such as you draw leangth and weight, brace height, bow leangth, let off, ect.

What I suggest is you look at this as an investment and not just buying a bow. I spent $715 on my first bow and just shot a nice ram with it on Monday (1/16/06). I am looking to get a newer bow at the end of this year or the beggining of 07.
what Im saying is I was in middle school shooting and adults bow. It is a very good bow even with all these new and improved models on the market.

If you buy a $250 - $400 youth bow now you could easily out grow it in one or two years and need a new one.

I am about to switch my limbs so I can crank my bow up to 68-70 lbs. Because I spent a little more money up front, I can take my time when getting a new bow because mine still fits me and kills animals great. 

With technology as it is today, there will be a new bow out in a month or two.
Think about it.


----------



## wildhunter31 (Jan 20, 2006)

ill let my signature say it all.


----------



## dirt tester (Feb 4, 2005)

switchback is your best bet


----------



## BTLL (Nov 13, 2005)

i shoot a mathews switchback xt 64lb i LOVE it, it is awsome


----------



## jsbullseye (Jan 10, 2006)

*hoyt rules*

I shoot a Hoyt Ultramag '05 which I love. my previous bow was a Renagade SBD. thats a good bow for under 10 years of age


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

I shoot a hoyt rintec :beer:


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

Hoyt Ultramag


----------



## Robin of Loxley (Dec 21, 2005)

Hoyt PowerTec


----------



## shooter08 (Feb 7, 2006)

If you are looking for a good inexpensive bow you can't go wrong with Parker. I've had one a little over a year and love it.


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

I shoot browning and i love it


----------

